# Do you remember that feeling....



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

you had when you found your first tad? Thats pretty much what i felt this morning  

I looked into my tank this morning before school and saw one of my amazonicus males searching for a place to deposit his tadpole. possibly one of the coolest things i've ever seen. It blows my mind that there is life happening in my little glass box.


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

*Do you remember that feeling...*

That's great! Can't wait until I get that feeling... Keep us posted!


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

i sure will!


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

First eggs from my vents, very nice.


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Well that looks awesome to me as well! I am still waiting for my lamasi to lay eggs!

Can't wait!!

GL with yours


----------



## highnoonlabs (Jan 20, 2008)

I just learned that feeling! After four years and thinking my two cobalts were females...low and behold, I see a tad on the (now that I know he is one...)males back. The next day he deposited him in the water. Now I am frantically looking at threads to keep him alive! My very first tadpole...I'm so excited I can hardly stand it! any supoort I get will be greatly appreciated. Is it normal to only have one the first time?


----------



## Bubble_Man (Nov 11, 2007)

It's a feeling that I long to experience. I gave my D. Auratus a shallow dish of water under a hiding place today. Hopefully, breeding will occur.


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

yea its normal. Its possible she only layed one egg, or only one egg survived from the cluth. The egg and tadpole caresheet on here is fantastic. I would check that out on how to keep the tad alive.


----------



## highnoonlabs (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks johhnymo! I have read and read and so far so good. The little guy is doing great. I have put a lot of information from Josh's frogs to good use. He is on week 6 (from the date I found him on dad's back) and his hind legs are developing nicely. I do have another question if you don't mind...I figured I would have more eggs by now. Haven't seen anything. What is NORMAL for these guys anyway? Like I said, I only have two frogs. Don't plan on getting into this on a bigger scale, but since I have the one tadpole, I was getting excited for more!


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

eggs can get kind of sporadic from what i hear or even seasonal. With increases and decreases in production depending on the season.Me personally have had three clutches all within a 2 month period. The first one molded,the second only had two tads make it past the egg stage(those died shortly after)my last cluth was laid early this month and four tads i going strong from that batch. Ive searched for new eggs but i havent found any. So who knows when i will get more eggs? You might be able to induce some breeding if you cut down feedings by a bunch and stop misting for a couple weeks. Then heavy misting and heaving feedings for a couple weeks.Then back to regular misting and feeding schedule. You have to kinda of experiement with it. keep us posted.


----------



## highnoonlabs (Jan 20, 2008)

I will keep you posted. Again, thanks for your input. If I can figure out how to post pics, I would love your input on his progress!


----------



## highnoonlabs (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Johnnymo! I wanted to give you a quick update on my little guy. He moved into his morphing tank today. Both front legs popped and look good so far. I compared them to pictures from Kieri's posts. My guys front legs seem good and stocky and all of the toes are straight. It seemed like sls legs were very skinny and the toes were curled. I have my fingers crossed. I have put so much into this little guy I don't want to lose him now!!! I still haven't figured out how to post pictures. if anyone reading this can help, I'd appreciate it! How long now until the tail is absorbed? I don't feed him at all now that the front legs have popped, right?


----------

